# Honey Wafers



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

i did a search about these solid honey wafers... pretty interesting!!
i didnt find out how to make them but id sure like to know.
i see the honey board was (or did) promote them first as a tea sweetener. i really like maple candy so i wonder if its similar to that?
im just going to have to experiment. i have honey that granulates very quickly - this may or may not help?


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

It would seem that the honey wafers "should" draw moisture out of the environment since honey likes to draw moisture. Then the wafer would be sticky--just a thought!
Darned good idea though, wish I would have thought of it.


----------



## WhitetopMtn (Jul 13, 2006)

I guess it's time to dig the food dehydrator out of storage and give it a try.


----------

